# MAJ FIREFOX > redirige sur DNS Solution Yahoo France



## daktary (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
suite à une mise à jour de Firefox, lorsque je clique sur certain liens, je suis automatiquement redirigé vers une page intitulée "DNS Solution Yahoo France" qui me dit que le filtre adulte est activé blablabla... alors que ces liens fonctionnent correctement sur safari par exemple... Ce ne sont pas des liens qui sont suspects ou dangereux donc je ne comprend pas.
Merci pour votre aide.
L


----------



## ceryse (6 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
je rencontre le même soucis, je ne peux quasiment plus faire de recherche google sans etre redirigée sur une page de recherche yahoo ou une page d'erreur....
Idem aussi ce ne sont pas des sites a problèmes, juste des pages que je consulte habituellement, qui peuvent etre dans mes marques pages et impossibilité de les consulter....
si quelqu'un a une idée?
Merci


----------



## PDD (6 Septembre 2014)

Curieux aucun problème chez moi suite à la mise à jour de FF32...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2014)

faire les usuels en ce cas
tester firefox sur une autre session
à 99% ca marche et signifierait qu'un ou plusieurs fichiers firefox de la session usuelle sont corrompus ou gènent
( aussi bien preferences que quelque chose dans le dossier " profile", caches etc)
et une des voies serait alors  de refaire des réglages ou profile  sur fichiers neufs
(nouvelles preferences reinstall d'extensions à neuf, et reprise que de certains fichiers comme les signets ou historique)


----------

